#  MA12 Minimal Art CW transceiver

## DL5XJ

QRP,

     (IMHO)   QRP  MA12    QRPproject.
     Minimal Art ..     100 .
 MA12  86 .   6 .    .
 40 , CW. 
     ( 4.912) 500 .  <1 .   .  15 .
TX - 5 , .   900 . . RD06HHF.  .
  ,  10- .   .
    ( )   . 
 (-    ).

       .      4,5  QSO  VK, JA, W3, UA0 . 
  3-    .

----------

ILoveDX, UB3GBN, UT0UM, UT4UUM, UT5LP, RN3ANT, Zoer

----------

rn3zip

----------


## RN3KK

.

----------


## RN3KK

. .     .

----------


## DL5XJ

12  .  , 40,  .

----------


## DL5XJ

> ..         ?


 100x70.   -   220 (RD06  7809) - 20.
     40 .

----------


## UT0UM

> 100x70.   -   220 (RD06  7809) - 20.
>      40 .



        ?

         ...

----------


## ev6dx

> ,  -    ""   <<>>    . 
> 
> UT0UM: ... .        .


 Mille pardon!  ... ,    ?  :Smile:      ?

----------


## ra3qdp

(    )     
     100 -    -
-  PSK  .

----------


## UT0UM

> .


 

++    non EU -  = 84 

 ,

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> ++    non EU -  = 84 
> 
>  ,


   ?  :Wink:    ,       2     1,      (1)     .
P.S.   ,  - "".

----------


## UT0UM

> ...   240   - 
>  PFR-3   .
> ...    .


-:
240+40  = 280 ,   84    

-:
   4   :Smile:      3 

  PFR-3A      :Smile:

----------


## GAl

to DL5XJ
  ,   ,     ,    .
  ? ,    -,    .

----------

GAl

----------


## GAl

!

----------


## DL5XJ

GAI:   L3     ,     (  L4).
 .25            -     .
      MA12 : http://www.dl2lto.de .
   L3 : http://www.dl2lto.de/gif/HB_MA12_L3.jpg .

----------

GAl

----------


## DL5XJ

GAI:  ,       . 
      .  ""   -  .

----------


## UR4UBQ

> 67.


 , ...

----------

